# Time for new shoes...need modern day suggestions....



## SS Jerry (Dec 22, 2003)

The old AXO's have just about given up the ghost. I am looking for a new pair, they need to be compatible with Frogs. What are y'all using to cover the toes....Need size 46 if that matters...

JS


----------



## warmseth (Jan 12, 2004)

i got a good deal on a pair of carnacs. $60 closeout price (they are '02) from supergo. very comfy for bike shoes


----------



## scorcher seb (Jan 12, 2004)

With the new Frog cleats there seem to be far fewer shoes that don't work with them. So you can probably find whatever you like and they'll work without any tread modifications.

My Pearl Izumis are nice, though there was a noticeable difference in size between two supposedly identical pairs that is a little disconcerting.


----------



## nipp (Jan 15, 2004)

*Dremel it Away*

If you do get a pair of shoes that doen't work with Frog cleats. I just dremeled away the cleat space for mine.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

SS Jerry said:


> The old AXO's have just about given up the ghost. I am looking for a new pair, they need to be compatible with Frogs. What are y'all using to cover the toes....Need size 46 if that matters...
> 
> JS


I find the Shimano M200 series fits my narrow foot very well.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

*Sidi*



SS Jerry said:


> The old AXO's have just about given up the ghost. I am looking for a new pair, they need to be compatible with Frogs. What are y'all using to cover the toes....Need size 46 if that matters...
> 
> JS


I have tried alot of shoes. You want the best, get SIDI dominators. So rigid a sole. Yet so comfy, I can ride all day. Italian! Just be sure to try them on. Get the wide ones if you have wide feet. I have dominator 2 or 4 (cant remember), and have broken the buckle a few times, but it takes 2 seconds to replace it. It breaks when its cold out and i hit a rock.
i am typing like a friggin cro-magnon man!


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

*Dominators are good but*

Agree on the Dominators but all Sidi's aren't created equal, I own a pair of Action SRS and loved them at the begining but now can't stand them. The sole wears super quick and the buckle breaks often, and the parts are not cheap.

The SRS replaced a pair of Diadora Jalapenos, those lasted a couple of seasons without problems and just replaced my SRS with Diadora Habanero (on closeout @ Nashbar) and so far like them very much.

For the kind of ridding that I do expensive shoes are a waste of money, I prefer to buy a mid priced shoe and put the money saved on the bike.


----------



## kz1rider (Feb 2, 2004)

*how about...*

Louis Garneua Ergogrips? Am in the market for a new pair of shoes to go with my Time Aliums as well...ride XC...and am considering these.

quote from LG site:

New outsole ErgoGrip MTB specially developed and created for maximum performance
and traction on any surface. This outsole is made of reinforced nylon and rigid rubber.
1- Aluminium studs and key included
2- Three velcro straps for rigid support
3- May be laced for maximum foot support
4- Upper in nylon mesh and leather for ventilation, comfort and support
5- Rubber protective tip at toe and heel

cost is around $55 equivalent where i am at


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

I like the Shimano SH-M221 Carbon Sole shoes, they have good toe protection too  
My Sidi Dominator 4's are nice too but lack a toe-box


----------



## aka AK (Jan 18, 2004)

*SIDI's work great*

I got the Dom 4. Best shoe I have worn. Stiff, the plastic on the bottom is solid, and nice leather that has held up. I believe performance bikes, if you got one in your area, has them on sale.

My advice, go what fits your foot best. To a certain a extent, a shoe is a shoe, a bike is a bike; The bike/shoe is only as a good as the rider, not the other way around.


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

Sidi Dominators are the best mountain biking shoes made.


----------



## HUGH (Jan 7, 2004)

Zonic Man said:


> Sidi Dominators are the best mountain biking shoes made.


Sidi also!!

HUGH


----------



## JAK (Jan 6, 2004)

*HEy Jerry...*

something else to consider is...do my rides involve any hiking? If so, sacrifice some stiffness for walkability. Most of the rides I do in the mountains involve some sort of hike-a-bike, sometimes just to get up what I can't ride, other times to connect into another drainage. I use LakeMX200 as does a buddy of mine(fbhits on this board) who rides alot like the above described trails. We love 'em. I've used Sidi and other nice she-she shoes, only to have the thin leather and funky buckles break from walking off trail. Lakes are plenty stiff and walk like champs!


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

*i also like the lakes*

and specialized shoes also fit me quite well. i have found that the lakes stretch out wide a little quicker than i might like, but such is life.

i've tried on many pairs of sidi shoes on the basis of great reviews, but they never ever fit my feet even close to comfortably. just not the right shaped foot, i suppose ...

... my wife adores diadoras ...


----------



## damion (Jun 27, 2003)

*Are there other shoe manufacturers besides Sidi?*

Kidding. I know there are, but I will never wear anything other than Sidi's. Ther first time I put on my Dom3's, I rode an epic 140mi from Anchorage to seward. NO hot spots, NO blisters. That was 3.5 years ago. I just replaced them with Dom4's, but the 3's have some life left. No one makes shoes like the Italians.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

*Jerry, IMO shoes are like helmets...*

Shoes are like helmets in that the ones that fit your personal bones are the best for you. My feet are a little wide for Sidis but if Sidis fit your feet you'll feel like you're wearing slippers. Personally, I like Diadoras for the shape of my foot (Lakes are good, too).

I don't like fancy schmancy buckles. A triple velcro or lace-up system is foolproof, cheaper and fails less often (although I am aware that money is no object from your perspective). Anyway, try a bunch of different brands on and then go with the most expensive ones. 

--Sparty

P.S. It's great to be back in the MTBR SS fold.


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

Sparticus said:


> Shoes are like helmets in that the ones that fit your personal bones are the best for you. My feet are a little wide for Sidis but if Sidis fit your feet you'll feel like you're wearing slippers. Personally, I like Diadoras for the shape of my foot (Lakes are good, too).
> 
> --Sparty
> 
> P.S. It's great to be back in the MTBR SS fold.


The dom4 come in "Mega" width sizing.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

*Righto, matey*



Zonic Man said:


> The dom4 come in "Mega" width sizing.


Oh yeah, I forgot about that. I just might have to try a pair of those next time I need a good pair of shoes.

Thanks, bro.

--Sparty

P.S. Nice lid


----------



## frank4 (Feb 6, 2004)

Pearl Izumi Vagabonds. I'm a long time Sidi user but decided to give this cheapies a try when Nashbar had them on sale for just over $30. Performance has them for around $40 or so. Incredibly durable. Love 'em so much I bought a second pair. Allows me to use a padded running sock (good deals at www.campmor.com on socks) instead of the traditional cycling sock.


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

I am a big fan of SIDI shoes. I have had 2 pairs of Shimanos but have found the SIDIs to be much nicer, with regard to fit and comfort.

I have a pair of Sidi Eagle 4s - Light, stiff and totally comfortable.










I like em so much, I am going to pick up some Ergo 1s for the road.

Trevor!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

how can you make such a blanket statement for something as personal as shoe fit/comfort?

still doesn't mean they work for everyone. i have a norrow foot, and tried several models of the regular sidis . still wasn't even close to comfortable. the wide versions were even worse. i'd love to use them, because i hear so many great things about them......but the just don't fit my feet right.

specialized shoes are the ones i've found that work the best for me. been using them for a few years, with forays into the shimano, performance house brand, diadora, gaerne, nike, and lake worlds as well. sticking with the specy stuff; just works for me. 

oh well, to each their own. 

oh yeah; to ss jerry. just go and try on as many models/brands as you can, and get what fits/feels the best within whatever your budget is. though i'd spend more on good riding shoes, esp. for how much i tend to use them.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

*G-reg*

If you don't have anything against Nike, they actually make some good shoes. I've had a pair from 96 or so, and they just now have given up the ghost thousands of miles later. The top three Road and MTB shoes are made by someone else in Italy, not children in the Philippines</ST1. Paying full MSRP is almost hard to do, huge discounts if you look around a bit. In my experience they run about .5cm large.


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

scrublover said:


> how can you make such a blanket statement for something as personal as shoe fit/comfort?
> 
> still doesn't mean they work for everyone. i have a norrow foot, and tried several models of the regular sidis . still wasn't even close to comfortable. the wide versions were even worse. i'd love to use them, because i hear so many great things about them......but the just don't fit my feet right.
> 
> ...


Sorry were you calling my post a blanket statement??? If so how is it so? I was merely sharing an opinion like most every other suggestion made on these forums over the past.

Trevor!


----------



## theHIP (Jan 17, 2004)

*Alpinestars!!*

Alpinestars- hard to find, but worth it for me. racy italian styling and superior quality. they were a little tight at first but now they fit and feel perfect. i wore an pair of the old Specialized for years before these and its not even close, i never knew what i was missing. also mine have the ratchet and i love it just step in and close the ratchet, no fiddling with laces or velcro and they always fit exactly the same.


----------



## SS Jerry (Dec 22, 2003)

*Funny thing happened at Performance Bike store today....*

I went in to my local Performance shop to try on a pair of Sidi Dom 4's. They only had a few of the larger sizes, so on went a size 47. Felt pretty good, a little long, the width was fine, which probably means I need a 46 Wide.

I pulled tight the 2 velcro straps and then inserted the buckle and ratched'd my little heart away until the shoe was snug. I got up and walked around the shop. Nothing of note on sale in the store, and I cruised thru the bargain boxes to kill some time and evaluate the fit after my foot was in it for awhile. After a 10 minute walk lapping the store 18 times, I decided to get my but to work and wait for the proper size or check some place else, so I "attempted to take shoes off. Now I thought the way to release the ratchet was to compress the ratchet sides, thus releasing pressure and sliding the strap portion out?????? Correct me if I am wrong here....

After a full 5 minutes, I couldn't get the buckle to release, so I swallowed my pride and asked one of the workers if Sidi had changed the method of buckle release, "NOPE sir", I went back to the cold steel bench fuming a bit. I can't be that pathetic... can I????

I tried to slide my foot out, but being the rocket scientist I was, I ratched'd the strap pretty tight and I couldn't even get my fingers in the shoe to help the foot out.

Damn, those Italians make a fine fitting shoe, I cursed them even more as I looked totally stupid trying to get the shoe off. I thought, I will never buy a stupid shoe that I can get out of.....

I held my breath and pulled for all of puny arms' worth and pooooooooffffff !!!!!! it finally it popped off. It came to be that the buckle mechanism was defective, but man, that shoe felt good when it was on.

While I was there I tried the Diadora and liked them, the $hi%mano's were so so and the house brand wern't so fine.....

I guess it all comes down to what fits your foot the best. I think I could probably wear a thicker sock in the Mega width size 46 also, which would be a bonus.

Thanks for all the suggestions, I will keep looking for the glass slipper that fits so well......

Thus endeth another day of what to do with a little time off......

JS


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

*Huh?*

wha? look at how the threads go; I was replying to Zonics blanket statements that Sidi shoes are the best. They may be for him, but certainly not for everyone, esp. if they don't fit your feet, or feel comfortable.

Take it easy.


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

scrublover said:


> wha? look at how the threads go; I was replying to Zonics blanket statements that Sidi shoes are the best. They may be for him, but certainly not for everyone, esp. if they don't fit your feet, or feel comfortable.
> 
> Take it easy.


Ugh, I must be viewing the threads in a different manner because that post followed right after mine... Silly me

Trevor!


----------



## MellowCat (Jan 12, 2004)

*Hey Jerry*

have you tried on the Specialized Body Geo shoes? I normally am not a fan of Specialized stuff, but they really got these shoes right. Dirt Rag and Bike Mag reviewed them very positive.

I have bad feet and need all the support I can get. The Body Geo's have great support. These are the only shoes I can stand for Epic rides. I never have any hotspots or numbing no matter the ride length. Check them out before you buy.

MC


----------



## SS Jerry (Dec 22, 2003)

*I will check them out....*

I broke my right foot twice last year, so I need to make sure it has room to breathe....

Thanks

JS


----------



## miles (Jan 6, 2004)

*OK, here's my 2¢ worth*

I'll come out and admit it- I am a sad, pathetic bike shoe junkie. I spend way too much time, effort, and money on bike shoes. I have several pairs of virtually unused mountain bike shoes in my closet, to go with the many pairs of well-used ones.

What I like:

Snug, supple uppers that fit well. What has been the best for this? My old Sidi Tecno Fires, and my brand new Pearl Izumi Vapers. My Sidi SRS have not impressed.

Closure mechanisms that work really well, and can tighten 'til my toes go numb. Winner? Sidi Technos. I was skeptical of the fishing line thing, but it worked fantastic, and the buckles worked as they should. Runner up, Nike Cairns buckles. Way at the bottom of the list, my Sidi SRS. The buckles SUCK! The fishing line things have also gotten a lot worse.

Stiff, stiff, stiff. This is the main reason I buy top-of-the range shoes. A super stiff sole makes for very happy feet at the end of a long, hard ride. Best- Nike Cairns. Runner up? My new PI Vapers. Off the pace, but still aceptable, Sidis. No good at all- Northwaves, Gaernes, and a few others that have been forgotten.

My three favorites over the years have been (in no particular order):

Sidi Tecnos, but they self-destructed several times, and my cobbler just can't fix them any more. They aren't available any longer, and until Sidi realizes just how atrociously bad the current buckle design is, I won't buy another shoe from them. I kinda hate my SRS that I have now.

My new PI Vapers, but I only just got them in time to ride at The Old Pueblo, but my feet were happy on all my laps. Positive reviews so far, but I am not in love with the simple velcro straps...

My Nike Cairns, but they broke (and aren't available any more). These shoes were like foot vaults. If they fit your feet well from the start, fantastic. If they don't, don't even try to break them in. It will be your feet that get broken. These shoes were absolutely vise-like in their grip and solidity. If the Vapers let me down, I am going to try a set of the new Nikes... I have the carbon-soled road Nikes, and I love them long time. Very nice.

So, to sum it up-
I used to like Sidis, but they suck now.
I do like my Pearl Izumis, but I need to get more time in them to really evaluate them.
Based on experience with the brand, I'd check out the Nikes.

Good luck.

miles


----------



## kz1rider (Feb 2, 2004)

G-reg said:


> The top three Road and MTB shoes are made by someone else in [/color]Italy, not children in the Philippines</ST1.
> 
> I don;t have anything against Nike as well, but I think your remark about children here in my country (the Philippines) was necessary
> 
> ...


----------



## fooch (Feb 6, 2004)

*get them made?*

go custom, then you can wear them to the office also....

vibram soles are good for off the bike


----------



## Brandon (Dec 30, 2003)

fooch said:


> go custom, then you can wear them to the office also....
> 
> vibram soles are good for off the bike


Where? I like the Idea of being able to pick my own design specs.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 30, 2003)

Gotta disagree on the velcro front there ol buddy. I hate Velcro straps in the winter they get muddy or just wet.. and lose their grip. then they go flapping in the breeze. Personally I like a well designed lace-up shoe with a cover over the laces that has a small buckle to hold it down.. Kinda a hybrid of the shoes I've had so far


----------



## fooch (Feb 6, 2004)

i got them made in melbourne, australia, by a shoemaker called brendan dwyer, who is also a bike nut. you can email him on [email protected]

he is in the process of setting up a website with remote measuring/sizing capability, so getting a pair of shoes from him mail order is not a problem

full custom in nubuck/suede/vibram sole/ti shank for time cleats cost me about USD180 nearly a year ago......

highly recommended, as are his non-cycling shoes, of which i have never been able to kill any of the 7 pairs i have had made in the last 15 years (except for resoles, and they are completely rebuildable...)


----------



## Ziggy-Stardust (Jan 26, 2004)

*I like Shimano MO58's...*

I've been running these shoes for over two years through a lot of mud, mud, and more mud. I like them because they have a slightly higher ankle which helps to keep mud from going down the shoe when I have to put my foot into a mudhole or puddle (*it* happens). Plus they are stiff yet reasonably comfortable for walking around. Once I ripped a derrailuer off (before I was an SS'er) and had to walk in these shoes several miles. While my feet weren't exactly "comfortable", overall they weren't too bad.

I've used the hell out of them and they've held up great. They've been subjected to lots of walking, tons of moisture and mud (and drying cycles) with no problems. The lace and velcro cover system is great, it's simple, durable and always works no matter how crappy it gets.

Plus, I don't go for the gay golfer/bowling shoe on acid look; never did, never will. I like the styling of these better, but I suppose the Richard Simmons-microdot-Coleco-pin-reset feeling appeals to a certain audience. (haha)

rock on....


----------

